

Bash Configurations Demystified for Linux and OS X - dghubble
http://dghubble.org/post/.bashprofile-.profile-and-.bashrc-conventions

======
malandrew
Also check out:

[http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-
HOWTO....](http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/From-PowerUp-To-Bash-Prompt-HOWTO.html)

------
dghubble
Moved to [http://dghubble.com/.bashprofile-.profile-and-.bashrc-
conven...](http://dghubble.com/.bashprofile-.profile-and-.bashrc-
conventions.html)

------
schrodingersCat
This was immensely helpful. Thank you for posting this.

~~~
dghubble
NP, I'm glad you found it useful. :)

